# Burlap, Heat Transfer Vinyl, and Heat Press



## kimswt (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I use a heat press to press heat transfer vinyl onto burlap using a heat press? If so, what temperature and how long should I press it? Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

kimswt said:


> Can I use a heat press to press heat transfer vinyl onto burlap using a heat press? If so, what temperature and how long should I press it? Thanks.


Yes you can. Pressing time, temp and pressure depends on the brand of vinyl you buy. I use Thermoflex plus. I press at 330F, med-heavy for 6-12 seconds depending on the type of substrate..


----------

